# My W.I.P.s



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Instead of making a build-up thread for each individual build, I figured I would make a thread for all of my in-progress projects.



Here's one I started a while back. I thought I had posted it on here, but I couldn't find the thread.

'69 Camaro, 











Update.

I got the interior done. The chassis is almost done, just a few more details. I also got the body polished and foiled. Should be done soon, I hope.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweet. is the interior just flat black?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice homie. I did one a while back. After seeing yours, i need to re do mine.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 20 2006, 07:54 AM~6209552
> *sweet. is the interior just flat black?
> *


No, it's a combination of Tamiya Matte Black, semi-gloss, flat, and the carpet is black flocking. I thought about adding some accents in the interior to match the orange on the body and chassis. But I wanted it to appear pretty close to stock. The only custom touch in the interior is the steering wheel.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 20 2006, 09:45 AM~6209490
> *Instead of making a build-up thread for each individual build, I figured I would make a thread for all of my in-progress projects.
> Here's one I started a while back. I thought I had posted it on here, but I couldn't find the thread.
> 
> ...


Are these pics the way the car sets now? if so i want to send you some detail stuff for that motor ! That car is very sweet ! and would look kick with that motor detailed !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, that's how it sits now, I took those last few pics this morning. What kind of detail stuff?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE PAINTJOB


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If anything, maybe some orange piping for the seats, but it looks good as is. What's the wheel choice? Something about the windsheild frame looks off, is it all foil or silver?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

As always...lookin good. :0 Love the color combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet Camaro pokey!! The 2tone is sweet on that car!!
Manny

BTW. when ya get it done send it to me for the mag!!!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

thats what I wish my shit looked like, damn man, crazy work


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!




> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 20 2006, 09:53 AM~6210382
> *If anything, maybe some orange piping for the seats, but it looks good as is.  What's the wheel choice?  Something about the windsheild frame looks off, is it all foil or silver?
> *


The windshield frame is foiled. The wheels will be the ones from the Revell "California Wheels" '67 Chevelle.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 20 2006, 02:39 PM~6212106
> *Thanks for the kind words guys!
> The windshield frame is foiled. The wheels will be the ones from the Revell "California Wheels" '67 Chevelle.
> *


I did some research, guess it's accurate! Plastic makes it look a little thick I guess


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 20 2006, 02:52 PM~6212184
> *I did some research, guess it's accurate!  Plastic makes it look a little thick I guess
> *


Yeah, it does look a little off. I thought about breaking it up a bit, but I just left it.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice bro! im not much of a camaro or vert lover, but that is sick looking!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice. I did that kit before, left it on the dash of my 1:1 camaro though, came back to it and it had melted into a shape that looked like it was in a pretty serious accident.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that Camaro is sweet!!!! Love the two tone paint job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 20 2006, 11:05 AM~6210050
> *Yeah, that's how it sits now, I took those last few pics this morning. What kind of detail stuff?
> *



Plug wires , hoses and some other shit ! Just so you can detail it up ! Man Your paint is GREAT ! Now i am going to bug you till you get to detailing shit LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

love this car G very nice


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

VERY NICE RIDE ESE,BADASSS PAINT JOB.I GIVE IT 2 THUMBS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 20 2006, 08:18 PM~6213433
> *VERY NICE RIDE ESE,BADASSS PAINT JOB.I  GIVE IT 2 THUMBS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 hell yeah and i dont even like camaros


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Pokey. I love your paint jobs.  They look sooo good.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

VERY NICE PAINT HOMIE!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Almost there. Some final assembly, and a little more detailing, and she'll be done!











I should have it done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looks like a chip foose car design. nice work, and the interior looks soo damn real its krazy.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6235305
> *looks like a chip foose car design. nice work, and the interior looks soo damn real its krazy.
> *


it does, chip would be proud :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Well, it's done! I just finished it up a few minutes ago. I had some issues with the BMF on the fender-trim moldings while I was fitting the damn chassis to the body, but it's all fixed now. Hope you like it!







































I'll take some better pics tomorrow when the sun comes out.

Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: damn nice!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2006, 03:15 AM~6238571
> *:worship:  :worship:  damn nice!!
> *


FOR REAL ! Pokey your getting some very nice builds done bro ! Keep it up !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks fellas!

She has a few blemishes here and there, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice :thumbsup: that Camaro is bad ass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

got that one out the way, what you starting on now??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2006, 02:27 AM~6238673
> *got that one out the way,  what you starting on now??
> *


Don't know, haven't really decided yet. I got a few projects already started, but can't figure out which one I want to dig into first.

Here's the ones I'm considering,





































I also have a '65 Impala that I painted yesterday, it's GTS blue Pearl. I'll probably either go with the '70 Imp or the '66 Toronado. I painted those two over a year ago.


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice paint bro, that shit is smoooth! I want to see how you do that Tornado, got plans for it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Shit man your paint jobs are sooooooooo fucking nice. Whats your addy again, I have a whole shit load you can paint for me. :cheesy: 

With all those nice ass paint jobs I would have a problem picking one myself. I'd be afraid to build them anyways, I wouldn't wanna mess the paint up.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Trust me, a couple of those, the Imp and the Toronado, Didn't look near that good right after i painted them. They both had alot of orange peel. I had to wet-sand and buff the hell out of them. 




> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 25 2006, 02:52 AM~6238693
> *Nice paint bro, that shit is smoooth! I want to see how you do that Tornado, got plans for it?
> *


The Toronado is going to be Pro-touring. With some Pegasus Chrome T's, and I'll probably try to convert it to RWD. Either that or just make it a curbside. It was an old glue-bomb I got off of Ebay, so the chassis I have for it is prett messed up.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few outdoor pics of the Camaro,










































































This was a pretty trouble fre build. I had a few problems mating the chassis to the body, but other than that, this kit was a joy to build.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

super clean build! Nice glove too


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 25 2006, 06:56 AM~6239129
> *super clean build!  Nice glove too
> *


Thanks!

I figured someone would make a comment about the rubber glove. :biggrin: 
I got sick of wiping fingerprints off of everything.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work Pokey. Very clean!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2006, 06:53 AM~6239116
> *Here's a few outdoor pics of the Camaro,
> 
> 
> ...



are you making it bend over and cough?? :biggrin: Nice gloves. LOL.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 that came out great bro!!!!!nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

great work good work on the detail


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's some bad ass shiet! Very Nice...

Oh yeah...Nice Gloves. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I gotta get going,

*I haven't built a DAMN THING yet this year!*

Now that I have moved back home, I need to decide what to finish first. I have all these damn painted bodies that I need to get out of the way, just can't decide which one to tackle first.

Eeny, meeny, miney, moe........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

start with that 70 MC.  to me it stands out the most.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 01:52 AM~7467508
> *start with that 70 MC.    to me it stands out the most.
> *


That's what I was thinking too, but the color is about the same as Modeltechs Monte.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 01:56 AM~7467515
> *That's what I was thinking too, but the color is about the same as Modeltechs Monte.
> *



I guess you'll have to change it up alittle bit then. He uses chrome foil, you use gold. He uses chrome wheels, you use gold. ECT. 

Plus he'll have his done and torn apart for parts b4 you get it built. :biggrin: JK, but seriously, if your not going to build them send them to me. :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

TORN DOWN???? WTF??? just joking!! build it bro, its a lighter orange!! mine has alot more red in it!! besides i dont care!!! you are to damn good of a builder!! get buildin!!! :thumbsup: and actually the gold foil and rims sounds cool on that!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

love the paint nice ass rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 13 2007, 05:33 PM~7471035
> *love the pants nice ass bro :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*My daughters' first build of 2007!*

Well, this should come as no surprise. My daughter finished a model this year before I did!  

I bought her this AMT F-150 at the IPMS show on Saturday. She bugged me the whole way home from the show that she wanted to finish it that night when we got home. 

I stopped at Wal-Mart, and she picked out some paint for it, Odds N Ends Chrome paint. Then I let her go through all my junk "DUB City" parts to pick out some wheels. 

By the time we got home, she didn't have enough time to paint it, so she waited until today to paint and build it.

Here it is. This is by far the best paint job she has done so far!  






































She also painted her Dodge Stealth today. The paint kinda messed up a little, but she likes it.











This is also the first time I have used the "photo-box" I made from foam board.

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

she did a fantastic job on those!! Good work, shelby. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 08:21 PM~7472815
> *she did a fantastic job on those!!  Good work, shelby.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



TTT for Shelby! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2007, 02:36 AM~7474714
> *TTT for Shelby!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, I got bored, so here's a mock-up of my Camaro. 










I think I'm gonna go with these wheels, but I don't know if I want to go with the sleeves on the rear or not.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 19 2007, 02:44 AM~7504909
> *Okay, I got bored, so here's a mock-up of my Camaro.
> 
> 
> ...


I say go with them ! The car looks Mean !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 12:48 AM~7504919
> *I  say  go  with    them !  The  car  looks    Mean  !
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha, ya bro go with it!! i like that look as you can see!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Well, I just realized that I'm about the only member of LIL that doesn't have a thread with all their built models in it, so I figured I'd put them in this thread, rather than start a new one.* :biggrin: 

So, here they are, sorry I'm late to the party!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE!!! Can't wait until the 5th. 


I don't have one for myself either   :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 01:23 AM~7688353
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    NICE!!!  Can't wait until the 5th.
> I don't have one for myself either          :cheesy:
> *


Get to it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

why, its just the same old shit and/or mock ups. nothing really new. 
Works been bitching about internet usuage, they blocked photo sites and video sites. If I do I'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 01:27 AM~7688364
> *why,  its just the same old shit and/or mock ups.  nothing really new.
> Works been bitching about internet usuage,  they blocked photo sites and video sites.  If I do I'll have to wait until I get home.
> *


Go for it man! Hell, how many times have you had to look at my damn builds? Who cares if it's the same old shit, it'd be cool to see them all together!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

looks like one big car lot there 
sweet rides i like the 75 cutlass is it a 
johan


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

some damn clean models there pokey!! you been workin on anything???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

johan is the only compan to make the 75 cutlass , where did you find it?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!



> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2007, 11:43 AM~7689671
> *johan is the only compan to make the 75 cutlass , where did you find it?
> *


I bought the Cutlass off of ModelExpress web site a couple years ago.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

dammers , i want one.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2007, 11:47 AM~7689687
> *dammers , i want one.....
> *


Check Ebay, I see them on there all the time, they usually go for under $20.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man you get down on your builds homie nice clean paint jobs too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 14 2007, 12:10 PM~7689775
> *Man you get down on your builds homie nice clean paint jobs too  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, I try my best!


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

there all nice bro.... i like the 70 impala and the red mc u did... those r my fav's... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 15 2007, 01:26 AM~7693536
> *there all nice bro.... i like the 70 impala and the red mc u did... those r my fav's...  :thumbsup:
> *


'70 Impala?


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 15 2007, 02:50 AM~7693592
> *'70 Impala?
> *


my bad homie... i did say i am pretty served(over tipsy*drunk).... lol.... monte carlo the purplue one.. think it is.... that brown impala is thoed too.. they all are ncie..... the camaro too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 15 2007, 01:59 AM~7693606
> *my bad homie... i did say i am pretty served(over tipsy*drunk).... lol.... monte carlo the purplue one.. think it is....  that brown impala is thoed too.. they all are ncie..... the camaro too..  :biggrin:
> *


lol, it's cool bro, thanks for the compliments, it really is appreciated!


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

My baby girl finished another one today! Man, I gotta get going, she's finished 2 so far this year, which makes the score her 2, me 0. 

I bought her this one last summer. She forgot she had it until she was cleaning her closet out today, and found it. She was so excited to find a new model, that she wanted to paint it and finish it RIGHT NOW!

So here is her 1 day build. PT Cruiser Convertible.She went through my paint, and picked out Turquoise Green Metallic. She didn't like the flame stickers that came with the kit, so she picked some out of her sticker collection.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Tell her she did a *GREAT JOB!!*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good, great job


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my cousin might like to buy that red gto. looks just like the real thing compared to the one in his driveway. pm me if your interested in selling it.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 29 2007, 12:14 AM~7795127
> *my cousin might like to buy that red gto. looks just like the real thing compared to the one in his driveway.  pm me if your interested in selling it.
> *


Sorry man, that one belongs to my brother now. I built it as a replica of his 1:1 GTO, and gave it to him for Christmas.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 03:18 AM~7795145
> *Sorry man, that one belongs to my brother now. I built it as a replica of his 1:1 GTO, and gave it to him for Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 monte :worship: thats a clean ass monte right there, im pretty sure its an ss too :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 29 2007, 12:20 AM~7795156
> *:0 monte :worship: thats a clean ass monte right there, im pretty sure its an ss too  :0
> *


Yeah, it's an '87 SS, with 15,000 miles. Bagged, with Daytons.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

all i can say is dam.. your girls rides are fat to..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 28 2007, 11:16 PM~7794879
> *My baby girl finished another one today! Man, I gotta get going, she's finished 2 so far this year, which makes the score her 2, me 0.
> 
> I bought her this one last summer. She forgot she had it until she was cleaning her closet out today, and found it. She was so excited to find a new model, that she wanted to paint it and finish it RIGHT NOW!
> ...


TTT for Shelby :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great job Shelby!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 04:26 PM~7798107
> *Great job Shelby!!!
> *


Thanks Travis, I'll tell her you approve! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 28 2007, 09:09 PM~7795104
> *Very cool!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Tell her she did a GREAT JOB!!
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a couple I started today


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a couple I started today


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 08:21 PM~7799469
> *Thanks Travis, I'll tell her you approve!  :biggrin:
> *



shoot, I'm learning from her!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a couple I started today, still need to be wet-sanded and polished,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I love your paint man! So nice.  It was a nice day to paint.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 09:13 PM~7799863
> *:0  :0  :0    I love your paint man!  So nice.    It was a nice day to paint.
> *


Thanks Trav!


Hell yeah, it was a GREAT day to paint! A little windy though. I also painted a '77 Monte Carlo, but the wind blew it off the stand! :angry: 

I almost had the same problem with the '65 Imp and the Caddy today too.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7799814
> *Here's a couple I started today, still need to be wet-sanded and polished,
> 
> 
> ...


That Tamiya can in the BG is the color I used on the Monte, Brilliant Orange. Looked badass too. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 09:25 PM~7800017
> *That Tamiya can in the BG is the color I used on the Monte, Brilliant Orange. Looked badass too.  :angry:
> *



that sucks man! I try to use old spray cans that are about 1/2 full. Kinda holds them down alittle. 

I wanted to get some out and paint, but damnit, already go too many started and I need to finish some of them.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 09:28 PM~7800065
> *that sucks man!  I try to use old spray cans that are about 1/2 full.  Kinda holds them down alittle.
> 
> I wanted to get some out and paint,  but damnit, already go too many started and I need to finish some of them.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

pokey, lookin good as usual, but bro, i need to see some more of your builds!!!! your builds inspire me!! i want to see those skills!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin' Good As Always,Bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, I took a break from one of my builds that is almost done, and went and started another one. :uh: 

This one might get finished before the end of the decade, hopefully.

It's a Tamiya WRC Focus. I massaged the body a bit, did a little body work, and shot a light coat of Tamiya white primer on it. 




















It's not going to be a WRC car though, I'm gonna make it a street legal, wide-body, mid-engined tuner. The paint will be Tamiya Brilliant Orange, with silver and black rally stripes.

BTW, those ARE NOT the wheels I will be using for this, just ones I had handy. I will be using some Aoshima wheels, just not sure which ones.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 20 2006, 08:00 AM~6209602
> *Thanks guys!  :biggrin:
> No, it's a combination of Tamiya Matte Black, semi-gloss, flat, and the carpet is black flocking. I thought about adding some accents in the interior to match the orange on the body and chassis. But I wanted it to appear pretty close to stock. The only custom touch in the interior is the steering wheel.
> *


every try vinal dye on your interiors? sometimes it give almost that same color


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Pokey, too much rice is not good for you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 3 2007, 02:35 AM~8031768
> *Pokey,  too much rice is not good for you.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rice? This thing is gonna have a twin turbo LS7 sitting mid-ship, I'd hardly call that rice!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

good shit, lets see this one built bro uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 3 2007, 07:35 AM~8032168
> *Rice? This thing is gonna have a twin turbo LS7 sitting mid-ship, I'd hardly call that rice!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 3 2007, 09:26 AM~8032530
> *good shit, lets see this one built bro uffin:
> *


Oh, it will, someday. Gotta finish something first, then get started on my "all out" build. But, it will see completion.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 3 2007, 03:27 PM~8033728
> *Oh, it will, someday. Gotta finish something first, then get started on my "all out" build. But, it will see completion.
> *



yea right. This is a lost cause and will be put up and never built. Better send it down this way and I'll give it a good home.  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, here's yet another painted body to add to my collection. :uh: 

I prepped this one sometime last year, and it was perfect painting weather today, so I decided to go ahead and paint it up.

'62 Catalina painted Testors Ultraviolet Pearl. The only mod I did was shaving the door handles,




























Pay no attention to the dead grass. Damn drought.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... the sun really brings it to life.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Pokey, empty your mail box! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 9 2007, 05:55 PM~8073367
> *Pokey, empty your mail box! :biggrin:
> *


Oops, sorry. It's empty now.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice wips pokey


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey pokey what knd of glue do you use for the window and for the body?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8074044
> *hey pokey what knd of glue do you use for the window and for the body?
> *


For the windows, I use white glue, kinda like Elmers, it dries clear.

For everything else, I mainly use very small alounte of super glue, or Ambroid.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Cool thank you,do you know were i can find a cutlass regaluar front clip and not the euro?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 9 2007, 08:41 PM~8074080
> *Cool thank you,do you know were i can find a cutlass regaluar front clip and not the euro?
> *


ScaleLows


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Cool thank you


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 9 2007, 06:39 PM~8073309
> *Okay, here's yet another painted body to add to my collection. :uh:
> 
> I prepped this one sometime last year, and it was perfect painting weather today, so I decided to go ahead and paint it up.
> ...



THAT COLOR LOOKS GOOD POKEY....THERE USED TO BE CATALINA BACK IN THE DAY THAT HAD THAT COLOR!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that catalina is looking good!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words homies! 

Let's see, I think this makes 15 bodies that I have painted, and haven't finished.


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

That catalina is looking nice as hell. Is that the custom one with the clear steering wheel?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 10 2007, 11:58 PM~8080371
> *That catalina is looking nice as hell. Is that the custom one with the clear steering wheel?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love the paint on that cat - shmoooove :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 11 2007, 12:46 AM~8080535
> *:thumbsup: love the paint on that cat - shmoooove :biggrin:
> *


X2

Just send them painted bodys down this way. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just make it easy pokey, send half to low and half to me!!! lol!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hehe i'll take some too


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jun 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8086936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like someone needs to make a trip to the post office. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

FINALLY started on "Bubblicious" today! :0 

Got most of the bodywork done, now it's time to start cuttin'.

Shaved EVERYTHING, filled in and molded the front side-markers, and did the same with the bottom half of the taillights. Still need to massage it a little.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far so good!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

since u got so much bodywork in that.... shave the stock sideview mirror mounts and 96 it....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 11:27 PM~8244995
> *so far so good!!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 5 2007, 10:28 PM~8245014
> *since u got so much bodywork in that.... shave the stock sideview mirror mounts and 96 it....
> *


Way ahead of ya, but it's not gonna have any mirrors at all, the big ass gull wing doors are gonna be heavy enough as it is! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 5 2007, 10:32 PM~8245040
> *Way ahead of ya, but it's not gonna have any mirrors at all, the big ass gull wing doors are gonna be heavy enough as it is! :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice work on the cars pokey


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I took a break from "Bubblicious" today, because it's pissing me off! 

Added another project to my bench.

'64 Impala.

The body is Metallic Brown, and the top and side spear is Bronzemist Metallic.

Still needs to be foiled and cleared.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE.......I LIKE THAT....GOTS THAT OG LOOK TO IT!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dats dope boy fresh homie


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 13 2007, 02:21 AM~7467463
> *Man, I gotta get going,
> 
> I haven't built a DAMN THING yet this year!
> ...


nice camaro and are the colors in this first picture candy paint?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2007, 06:07 PM~8255979
> *NICE.......I LIKE THAT....GOTS THAT OG LOOK TO IT!
> *


Thanks bro!

I was gonna go with chrome and gold wires, and chrome and gold trim. But I don't think the gold would look good with that Bronzemist. So it'll probably be all chrome trim and wheels. Maybe some Supremes or Cragars?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHROME & GOLD WOULD LOOK GOOD.......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 7 2007, 06:13 PM~8256025
> *nice camaro and are the colors in this first picture candy paint?
> *


Thanks!

In the first pic, only the blue Olds Toronado, and the red '70 Impala are candy.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 7 2007, 06:14 PM~8256030
> *CHROME & GOLD WOULD LOOK GOOD.......
> *


I guess I can try it out and see. 

I did the undies the same. The floor pan is brown, and the frame is Bronzemist.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass paint jobs Pokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 7 2007, 07:27 PM~8256433
> *Badass paint jobs Pokey  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! I think I'm finally getting a handle on these damn rattle cans. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 7 2007, 11:00 PM~8257456
> *Thanks! I think I'm finally getting a handle on these damn rattle cans.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 8 2007, 01:00 AM~8257456
> *Thanks! I think I'm finally getting a handle on these damn rattle cans.  :biggrin:
> *


who are you kidding :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 05:41 AM~8264480
> *who are you kidding :biggrin:
> *


Okay okay, so I've been doing the rattle cans for a while. But I just recently, like in the past couple years, got it to where I can get a smooth paint job from a can. I'd like to move up to an air-brush, but it would be like starting all over again.  


Anyway, here's a quick update on my '64, which my wife has named "Turd".

I know I said I was going to go with gold BMF on some of the trim. This is my first attempt at using gold BMF, and all I have to say is *FUCK GOLD BMF!*. I've heard a few of you say it's hard to work with, but DAMN! So, I guess it's gonna be all chrome.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 11 2007, 09:43 AM~8283417
> *I know I said I was going to go with gold BMF on some of the trim. This is my first attempt at using gold BMF, and all I have to say is FUCK GOLD BMF!. I've heard a few of you say it's hard to work with, but DAMN! So, I guess it's gonna be all chrome.
> *



FUCK GOLD BMF!!! :biggrin: its kinda hit and miss with that shit. Sometimes it sticks really good. Usually it just falls off. :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 03:04 PM~8285923
> * Usually it just falls off.  :angry:
> *


Yup, that about sums it up. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, here's a small update on bubblicious.

Got most of the bodywork, now I just have to open up the gull wing doors, and do the tilt front end.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Pokey, that is gonna be so different.....i can't wait to see it when it's all opened up.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

clean lookin paint jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, I've been working on the '64 at the same time as "Bubblicious", here's a little update on it too. :biggrin: 

Got the BMF done, and shot a few coats of clear on it. Still needs a little wet sand and polish.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color combo bro!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Shannon!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

that combo is bad ass, bro!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice paintjob!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that bubble is going to be so sick!! 
You going to shoot it all in color or going to pad the top? 

That Impalas looking good too.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I like that 64 thats a sweet as color combo!! :thumbsup: and that bubble is going to be crazy!!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 22 2007, 10:26 AM~8363313
> *Well, here's a small update on bubblicious.
> 
> Got most of the bodywork, now I just have to open up the gull wing doors, and do the tilt front end.
> ...


 hno: hno: i really want to see this one finished


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 22 2007, 02:20 PM~8364114
> *hno:  hno:  i really want to see this one finished
> *



x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here we go again. Started another one. :uh: 

The color is Orangemist, Duplicolor.





























*Thanks twinn!* :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE COLOR.... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

x2!! paint is slick as glass!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 I LIKE THAT ORANGE COLOR.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking at your thread makes me feel better about me not finishing anything. :biggrin: I like that orange.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you got to get some shit done by october you guys!!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice work so far Shawn


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 25 2007, 11:28 AM~8387569
> *Here we go again. Started another one. :uh:
> 
> The color is Orangemist, Duplicolor.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn pokey nice job once again


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice, rich color!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. :biggrin: 

I need to stop playing with my paints, and finish one of them. The '64 should be done soon, and hopefully "Bubblicious" will be done in time for the build-off.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Mini,

*Donk-a-doodle-doo!*



















:0 :biggrin: 


Here's another Olds Donk in the works!










:cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 U KNOW I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2007, 10:01 PM~8416785
> *:0  U KNOW I LIKE  :biggrin:
> *


hehe, thanks pancho! 

I guess noone else likes my "Donks"?


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

them DONKS are actually okey, they are not 5 feet up in the air!!!!!

lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 06:53 PM~8416736
> *
> :0  :biggrin:
> Here's another Olds Donk in the works!
> ...


FWD donk?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2007, 11:41 PM~8417323
> *FWD donk?
> *


lol, yeah, it's not really gonna be a donk, especially since it is front wheel drive. I was just screwing around with those wheels. Though I do kinda like the way they look on the Cutlass. I think Mini would kick my ass if I made it into a donk though! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i love the paintwork :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 29 2007, 12:05 AM~8417459
> *i love the paintwork :thumbsup:
> *


If your talking about the Cutlass, I think you know who painted that one.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Novin the cutty pokey,


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good, keep building.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Somebody stop me!!!!!*

Here's another painted body to add to my unfinished collection. :uh: 

The deal fell through on the '72 Grand Prix I was selling, so I decided to build it. The paint is Testors Lacquer, the color is called Sunrise Red Pearl. It's like a fuscia color with blue pearl.

Underneath the tape is a white vinyl top. The interior will also be white.




























Damn this nice weather! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ya know, the more I look at this color on the Grand Prix, the more I DO NOT like it! :angry: 

I'm gonna sleep on it, but it'll probably get a dip in the purple stuff when I wake up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good. I like that color. Dunno about the white top. :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 29 2007, 09:03 PM~8422383
> *lookin good.  I like that color.  Dunno about the white top.  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Travis!

Yeah, I wasn't really sure about the white top and interior either, but I couldn't think of any other colors that looked good with the body color, and I didn't want to use black. It definetly makes it stand out though.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

double post. :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here it is without the tape. Looks like a Barbie car! :uh: 




























Oh well, I guess I can make it work. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAKE IT A BARBIE CAR FOR YOUR DAUGHTER!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats sick....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

how about a differant color top??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

peanut butter , or white , anything else will kill it......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jul 30 2007, 11:39 AM~8426033
> *how about a differant color top??
> *



HUH MAYBE A FLAT PINK!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Flat pink might be okay. I thought about black, but the white top was what I had envisioned in the first place. I think I'm just gonna stick with my original plan. I strayed from my original plans on my LS Monte, and I've been kicking myself in the ass ever since.

I think it will look alot better once I get the foil on. That might tone it down a bit.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good, I guess. :biggrin: Ken done pimped out the barbie ride. :cheesy: Make it a donk and noone will care how ugly the colors are. JK :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Go with the white top, looks good that way.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

tight cars ,
nice paint jobs !!
how do get that shine an what clear do you use ?
i use the dupli-color clear and it don't really give it mush shine...

H.H


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!

holly.hoodlum, I mainly use Testors High Gloss enamel clear over Testors lacquer.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Interior on the Grand Prix is almost done. Still have to add the BMF to the dash, console, and door panels. Also still have to clean up a few spots and detail the dash and everything.

I was just going to go with a stock interior, but decided to add some body-color inserts here and there. 




























Help me out! I can't decide if I want to use this steering wheel, or a chain steering wheel.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i think you should use a chain steering wheel and send that to me cause thats the steering wheel i need for my starliner!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 1 2007, 10:33 AM~8446194
> *i think you should use a chain steering wheel and send that to me cause thats the steering wheel i need for my starliner!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, here's a bit of irony for ya. That steering wheel came out of a die-cast '60 Starliner by Maisto. Got it at Wal Mart.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work pokey


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Pokey Interior is lookin good !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got the interior done. The chassis is done too, but I didn't bother taking any pics, since this is just going to be a curbside. Just gotta finish up the engine, and foil the body, and this one is done.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice damn work Shawn! Love your builds.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8482923
> *Nice damn work Shawn!  Love your builds.
> *


Somebody has to. :cheesy: 

Thanks Travis!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!! yea, there is the work i have always liked to see!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys. Working 14 hour shifts has really cut into my building time, but I'm getting there! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

[/quote]


DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Shawn!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks homies!

I got the foil and paint done. Just gotta clean it up a bit, and detail the emblems.




























Almost there.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer grand Prix.......love the color



oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

.....and pokey pulls off another perfect paintjob .... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8503989
> *.....and pokey pulls off another perfect paintjob .... :biggrin:
> *



:yes: no doubt....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 12:23 PM~8503989
> *.....and pokey pulls off another perfect paintjob .... :biggrin:
> *



X-2!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 I like it Bro!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8503989
> *.....and pokey pulls off another perfect paintjob .... :biggrin:
> *



shit I never seen one that is not a perfect paint job. :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet Pok that shits gonna be tight!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

U GONNA DONKEY IT POKEY OR LOWLOW?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dat shit looks cold pokey good job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 8 2007, 06:48 PM~8507323
> *U GONNA DONKEY IT POKEY OR LOWLOW?
> *


Low Low!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8507502
> *Low Low!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Almost done! Just gotta put the knock offs on the wheels, and glue the chassis plate on.

But,

*I need your advice!!!!*

I was going to leave the axles positioned where they are, because it kind of gives it a cruising stance. But, the more I look at it, the more I think I should lower the front a bit. What do you guys think?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, nevermind. After looking at that pic, I GOTTA lower the front!!!! :uh:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lower the front :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 11 2007, 12:50 PM~8528918
> *Almost done! Just gotta put the knock offs on the wheels, and glue the chassis plate on.
> 
> But,
> ...


Slam the whole thing...!!! park it carnal.


oneyed


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Drop the whole car to the pavement!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*First FINISHED build of 2007!!* :uh: 

She's done! 

I still have to put on some side-view mirrors from a '77 Monte Carlo, and I need to find a license plate for the back. Other than that, it's done!

The body and the chassis were badly warped on this kit. I didn't realize how badly until final assembly, but I got it to go together okay.

Both A-pillars were broken, so I had to fix those too. The chassis and engine bay on this kit lack alot of detail, so I didn't even bother putting the engine in, or detailling the chassis. So it is a curbside.

I have a '69 Grand Prix waiting to be built, and I will spend a little more time on it, and use an AMT '70 Monte Carlo chassis and engine bay.

Okay, enough chit-chat, here's the pics, I hope you like it!



















































































Sorry so many pics, I couldn't decide which ones to post. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Shes sweet Pokey !!!! dress up the knock off too. :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks real god bro!!! thhe paint looks flawless!! get on that 69 for the huntington show to!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!


Does anyone a spare pair of rear-view mirrors from the Revell '77 Monte Carlo, or some like them from another kit, that they would want to trade for something? I had a spare set I was gonna use for this one, but I can't find them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that fukkin grand prix makes me wanna get one..... i remember seeing one in LRB before.... done up old school style..... wanted one since then..... pm sent for the mirrors...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Shawn, that is badass. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys, it really means alot! Makes me wanna finish some of this other shit I got laying around!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sweeet


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

anything new pokey?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 28 2007, 07:10 PM~8664557
> *anything new pokey?
> *


Naw man. Been workin 14 hour shifts this week, and tryin' to get ready for my brother's wedding in about a week and a half. :uh: 

Gonna have his bachelor party this Saturday night though. :cheesy: 

Things slow down at work every year in September, so after this week, and after my bro's wedding, I should have alot more time to build.

It's just really sucked working 12 to 14 hour shifts for the past couple months. I'm so sick of air-springs right now, I can't even look at a damn Mini-Truckin' magazine right now, bags everywhere!!! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 29 2007, 06:27 AM~8667551
> *Gonna have his bachelor party this Saturday night though. :cheesy:
> *


YEA!!! Strippers and a dildo show? :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 30 2007, 04:55 AM~8676174
> *YEA!!!  Strippers and a dildo show?  :0
> *


Strippers, yes!

Dildo show, not sure


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 30 2007, 07:04 AM~8676188
> *Strippers, yes!
> 
> Dildo show, not sure
> *


probably :biggrin: 

i just threw one this past weekend and it got straight filthy.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 30 2007, 05:14 AM~8676213
> *probably :biggrin:
> 
> i just threw one this past weekend and it got straight filthy.... :biggrin:
> *



you guys know the LIL motto..............



PIC OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Just started this one yesterday. I usually despise doing large decals, but I liked the ones in this kit so much, I figured I'd give them a shot.

I still have to clear it. I tested one of the deacals off of the sheet to see if they were compatable with the clear I use, and it worked pretty good. Hopefully, I won't have too many problems.

The decals were easy to work with, but the ones on the hood were a PAIN!!! I still have to do a little adjusting. I need to go get some of that decal solution.



















I may just go ahead and remove the decals on the hood, not sure yet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin slick Pokey ! If you lose the hood decal i would also lose the top of the fenders ! I dont think it will right ?!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good shawn!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I LIKE IT !! TRY THE DECAL SOLUTION AND WORK WITH IT!! YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO GET IT RIGHT!!! OTHERWISE I AGREE WITH DAVID!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheesy: 

Got the clear layed down on this one today. Only 3 light coats, but, for some reason, it looks a little thick in the pics. Should look a little better once I wet-sand and polish it.

I went ahead and took the flames off of the hood. I got them to lay down pretty good, but it just made the front look too busy.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

She looks Purty



:thumbsup: 

oneyed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what kind of paint you used bro???? looks sick....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!

skoo, it's all Testors rattle-can, like all my other models.  Testors Lacquer black, with Testors enamel clear.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

that mercs sick pokey


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

nice job pokey


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Smooth like a baby's bottom


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Bring your paint to the next show and teach me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got these in the mail today!










Thanks Beto!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

gots to say them revell 2'n'1 merc kits are sweet as fuck huh
i did mine ill post it tomorrow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 2 door drop. 



you ever going to finish the 4 door? :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10194067
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    2 door drop.
> you ever going to finish the 4 door?  :cheesy:
> *


I've decided to finish ALL of my unfinished projects this summer! :biggrin: 

Hopefully :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice bro now take all that damn flash off LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10194089
> *I've decided to finish ALL of my unfinished projects this summer! :biggrin:
> 
> Hopefully :uh:
> *



you better make it 2 summers. You got alot of started projects. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got this '95 Monte promo in the mail today, just messing around with it. Never seen one on wires, so I figured, what the heck. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

holy fuck pokey posted something!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2008, 12:38 AM~10491084
> *holy fuck pokey posted something!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol, yeah, no shit!

After this week, I won't have to work 14 hour shifts anymore for a while. The gas/diesel prices are slowing down the air-ride spring business BIG TIME, so I'll be back to 8 hours next week, hopefully for the rest of the year! They're talking lay-offs, but I have 10 years seniority, so it won't affect me. 

Going back to 8 hours will definetly give me time to finish up all of these projects I've got going. :cheesy:


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good man loving that merc!!!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

hey pokey your paint is sick real wet.... get something done bro, lol. like them rides from beto, how can i get hooked up? hope to see ya at the show, later


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice to see you back.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 24 2008, 02:45 AM~10491102
> *lol, yeah, no shit!
> 
> After this week, I won't have to work 14 hour shifts anymore for a while. The gas/diesel prices are slowing down the air-ride spring business BIG TIME, so I'll be back to 8 hours next week, hopefully for the rest of the year! They're talking lay-offs, but I have 10 years seniority, so it won't affect me.
> ...


ANd more time with Shelby also ! She's been doing good Pokey and it will be cool to see back to building and hanging out with us once again!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey all! Remeber me? :biggrin: 

Man, I can't seem to break this builder's block! Everytime I sit down at my desk, and start working on a model, I'm just like "fuck this". I just can't seem to find any motivation. :angry: 

I did manage to get at least something car related done this weekend. I went and broke the Roadmaster out of her jail-cell, and cleaned her up a bit. It needs a wax, and maybe a clay-bar, but I didn't really have time for that today, since I had to put a new AC compressor in my wifes car today.

Anyway, here's the pics of my "kinda clean" Roadmaster.  




























Yeah, I know, it's not a model. If you squint your eyes though, you can pretend I built something!  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang....... i was thinkin when u was gonna come back....


eazy e motivated me... then i saw a video of a 69 gto on youtube which really got me goin to do the car im doin now


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

ive always liked roadmasters!! thats clean pokey!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u gonna put some swangaz and a fifth? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2008, 08:44 PM~10683402
> *u gonna put some swangaz and a fifth?  :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, not my style. 13x7s KOs


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 18 2008, 09:07 PM~10683610
> *Naw man, not my style. 13x7s KOs
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



will it fit 7's in the rear with that half skirted wheel well? 



I got some all chromes that need tires here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2008, 09:11 PM~10683639
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> will it fit 7's in the rear with that half skirted wheel well?
> I got some all chromes that need tires here soon.    :biggrin:
> *


It'll be a tight squeeze, haven't really checked into it, but it should work.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 18 2008, 08:44 PM~10683402
> *u gonna put some swangaz and a fifth?  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Just like tha old RoadMaster i had mayne!!!! sorry no pics


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10683665
> *It'll be a tight squeeze, haven't really checked into it, but it should work.
> *



It looks alittle tight. :0 Might have to run 6's? Or roll the fender lip?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2008, 10:03 PM~10684049
> *It looks alittle tight.  :0  Might have to run 6's?    Or roll the fender lip?
> *


Yeah, I might just go with the 6's.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 18 2008, 10:06 PM~10684063
> *Yeah, I might just go with the 6's.
> *



standards? :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This one is mine now too!



















This was my wife's car, until she backed into a tree. I fixed most of the damage already. The insurance company totalled it, but I bought it back off of them for $200. I couldn't let this car go, we've had it too long, and it's been a damn good reliable car. Plus, I had just given it a tune-up, new brakes, and new tires right before she wrecked it. There wasn't no way in hell I was letting the insurance company keep it! 

I just put a new AC compressor on it today, and that's the first time I've had anything go wrong with this car in the 3 years and 90,000 miles since we bought it. It now has 223,000 miles on it, and still runs and drives perfect. The AC compressor went out when we got to Indy for the HMCA show 2 weeks ago. It started making a horrible noise, and I was like "oh shit, I hope we can make it home!" The pulley, and the clutch plate on the AC compressor were both fucked, and that is what was making all the noise. The compressor itself still worked fine, but I went ahead and put a whole new one in anyway.

I sold the "cop car" a few weeks ago, and we are going to pick up my wifes new car next week, so now the Bonneville is mine.


Here's a few pics of the rear, where the damage is. I forgot to take pics of the damage from before I started fixing it.




























It looked alot worse before I pulled the quarter-panel out. The trunk would not close, and the taillights on the passenger side were completely busted out. I still have to get a new bumper cover. The spoiler was all busted up too, but I got lucky and found a Bonneville at the junk yard with the same paint code. Almost matches pefectly. I shot a little sealer and primer on the damaged sections of the trunk and quarter-panel to keep it from rusting where the paint chipped off. Just a temporary fix, but at least it's legal now.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey bro, swing up my way, and we can take care of this in an afternoon!!! these bonny's are good cars the 3800's run forever!! my daily driver was given to me 3 years ago,(and its a 89) and has 195,000 on her now, everything works and all i have done is add the 95 buick regal GS wheels!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Shannon, that Buick looks CLEAN!!!!

How much would you charge to fix something like that damage on my Bonne?

PM me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10692370
> *How much would you charge to fix something like that damage on my Bonne?
> *



1 million dollars.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> Hey all! Remeber me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Confessions of a Burned Out Builder*

Hey homies! Just wanted to drop in and let those of you who care know that I am still alive.  

Sorry I haven't been around much at all this year. That's probably not going to change anytime soon, at least not until the 1st quarter of 2009, when I lose my job! :biggrin: 

My reason for not being on here for the past few months is this, I am burned out! I've just had too much going on, and not just in the hobby. My life has been very hectic the past couple years.

As far as the hobby is concerned, I just had way too much going on at once. Too many unfinished projects, some of which were WAY too ambitious. I hit a big builders-block, and then I just lost interest altogether. I even went out and bought a new work-bench, hoping this would bring my desire to build, didn't work.

I found myself worrying about what other people would think about what I was building, and not building for myself. I also was trying to force myself to work on projects that I wasn't really interested in at the time, just to get something done for the show season. That's when I decided to call it quits for a while, because I wasn't enjoying the hobby like I used to. I put all of my builds, and building supplies away, and stayed off of all model related sites and forums. 

I have just been too busy with other things in my life. I do miss the hobby, and alot of my homies on here. I just want to make sure that when I do come back to building, it is for the right reasons.

I did go to the SCIMA show in Southern Indiana this weekend, and I had a great time, even though I didn't see any of the homies there.  
Me and my daughter both placed! She got a 2nd and 3rd place, and I got a 2nd place trophy in the Lowrider class. The show did get me excited about the hobby again, but i just don't have the time to build right now.

Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that I haven't forgot about my LIL brothers, and that I miss hanging out here.

BTW, I am going to post the pics from the SCIMA show in the "Midwest Builders" thread here in a moment.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good to know your still alive homie!...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 04:13 AM~11725714
> *Good to know your still alive homie!...
> *


 X 2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 02:13 AM~11725714
> *Good to know your still alive homie!...
> *


3


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wut up mayne


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 builder's block can be a real biatch!!! Im dodgin it like a stray bullet :biggrin: hang in therr bro handle life and sumthin will re-motivate you soon enough


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a quick promo or snap kit is a cure for it  just paint, foil and wheels


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 02:11 AM~11789451
> *a quick promo or snap kit is a cure for it  just paint, foil and wheels
> *


Way ahead of ya bro.  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 6 2008, 03:18 AM~11789798
> *Way ahead of ya bro.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 24 2008, 12:35 AM~10491080
> *Got this '95 Monte promo in the mail today, just messing around with it. Never seen one on wires, so I figured, what the heck. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Took this one apart and started prepping the body tonight. I should have it in primer tomorrow, and paint by Tuesday. Also did a little work to the blue '65 today. Not enough work to waste time with pics, but it felt good to finally sit down at my workbench and spend some quality time with my beloved styrene!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

can't wait to see it in primer with spokes


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 31 2009, 08:36 PM~12870483
> *can't wait to see it in primer with spokes
> *


Not sure I'm gonna go with the spokes.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's my curbside '95 Monte. I had it in primer, but decided to shave the side molding off, so I stripped it, and this is how it sits now,


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin smooth bro, you should shave the door handles on that bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2009, 02:26 PM~12894726
> *lookin smooth bro, you should shave the door handles on that bad boy :biggrin:
> *


Naw, I'm keeping the door handles on this one, trying to make it like my cousins Monte. That's why I had to strip it, didn't realize my cousins Z34 didn't have the side molding.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 3 2009, 02:28 PM~12894739
> *Naw, I'm keeping the door handles on this one, trying to make it like my cousins Monte.  That's why I had to strip it, didn't realize my cousins Z34 didn't have the side molding.
> *



kool kool bro, cant wait to see it in some paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

good to see you back at it. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 3 2009, 12:34 PM~12894318
> *Here's my curbside '95 Monte. I had it in primer, but decided to shave the side molding off, so I stripped it, and this is how it sits now,
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few models I recieved in the mail this past week. An Aoshima Celica XX, a resin '71 Riviera that I bought off of gseeds, and a Johan '60 Oldsmobile Eighty Eight!

I got the Toyota and the Buick last Friday, and the Olds arrived in the mail today, on my birthday, happy birthday to me! :biggrin: 




























Sorry, just had to post these, I've been trying to get all three of these for a LONG time, just got a few more "grails", and I'm done (yeah right).


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HELL HAPPY BRITH DAY !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 24 2009, 02:54 PM~13099754
> *Here's a few models I recieved in the mail this past week. An Aoshima Celica XX, a resin '71 Riviera that I bought off of gseeds, and a Johan '60 Oldsmobile Eighty Eight!
> 
> I got the Toyota and the Buick last Friday, and the Olds arrived in the mail today, on my birthday, happy birthday to me!  :biggrin:
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!! THATS A HELL OF A NICE BIRTHDAY PRESENT YOU GOT.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Finally got some paint on the '95 Monte Carlo. I hope to have it done for the show in Indy this weekend.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK BUILDING POKEY !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 06:42 PM~13309113
> *GOOD  TO  HAVE  YOU  BACK  BUILDING  POKEY !
> *


Good to be back! :biggrin: 


This nice weather and no job has me in the building mood!

Plus, I just finished up my wifes bathroom, after having to replace the floor and put in a new garden tub. This damn bathroom is a big reason I haven't been around much lately. Damn manufactured homes and their weak ass floors. :uh: 



















The floor, walls, and tub are mostly done, just have to add a few pieces of trim and it's done, then I get to replace the floor and tub in Shelby's bathroom. Again, damn weak ass floors.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

great job homie...... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Finally took some pics of my wifes new ride today too. :biggrin: 














































Stay tuned for updates on the Monte Carlo!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

IDK,BUT I JUST WENT THROUGH THE WHOLE THREAD, AND I COULDN'T SEE MOST OF THE PIX,BUT THE FEW THAT I DID SEE I LIKED ALOT, U GOT ALOT OF TALENT 4 THIS SHIT POKEY,JUST TAKE IT ONE DAY AT A TIME. I REALLY LIKE UR PAINTJOBS I WISH I COULD DO PAINT LIKE THAT. I'LL DEFINITELY GONNA KEEP COMING BACK TO THIS THREAD TO CHECK UR PROGRESS.... OH AND I KNOW IT'S LATE BUT.....HAPPY B-DAY.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A little mock-up of the wheels I'm considering. All that is left on this is a little detailling on the body, and adding a few more parts. I am leaving for Georgia tomorrow, so it won't be done until next week.

Anyway, here's the pics. I'm not sure if I want to use these wheels, or some 1109s.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A little mock-up of the wheels I'm considering. All that is left on this is a little detailling on the body, and adding a few more parts. I am leaving for Georgia tomorrow, so it won't be done until next week.

Anyway, here's the pics. I'm not sure if I want to use these wheels, or some 1109s.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Monte looks good man. Those wheels look good on there also.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin great bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah! Pokey's back!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A few more wheel choices,


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 28 2009, 03:41 PM~13418172
> *A little mock-up of the wheels I'm considering. All that is left on this is a little detailling on the body, and adding a few more parts. I am leaving for Georgia tomorrow, so it won't be done until next week.
> 
> Anyway, here's the pics. I'm not sure if I want to use these wheels, or some 1109s.
> ...


THESE RIMS LOOK GREAT ON THERE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

take these wheels 










with these tires 










Then trim the wheels to be even with the tire and that will be the look that this car needs ! Everything else is to small or the tires are to thicked side wall ! 

hell if you had any of the revell tuners their tires are the bust low profile rubber i have found to use !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2009, 12:07 PM~13423136
> *take these  wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice David, that's exactly what I did. :biggrin: 

I had to trim the wheels and add a lip for the tires to fit into, but they fit really good, and look much better than the tires these rims came with.

Now homies, I need your help!

Which ride height should I go with?



*slightly lowered?*











*or in the weeds?*












This one is almost done. I still have to put on the mirrors, and a few other details.

The interior is not done, I am going to paint it tan and brown, but I threw it in there like it is for a show this Saturday. After the show, the interior will come back out, and be painted and detailed.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i would say slightly lowered but thas jus my 2 cents


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 30 2009, 02:41 PM~13743988
> *i would say slightly lowered but thas jus my 2 cents
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's what I was leaning towards also.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I like it slammed! But it'll look good both ways.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea ..Slammed ...nice man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the slightly lowered look.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Slightly lowered looks almost stock. Slammed at least makes it look like it has some sort of custom suspension. But like I said it looks good both ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

in the weeds :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

in the weeds


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

in the weeds says seeds!
:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It looks good either way Pokey. Im just glad to c u back building.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2009, 06:08 PM~13747393
> *It looks good either way Pokey. Im just glad to c u back building.
> *


x2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ride Poke slightly lowered looks sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WITH SOME WEED!!! :biggrin: 

IN THE WEEDS WOULD BE SICK, BUT LOOKS BAD ASS EITHER WAY!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

slightly lowered dawg. The ride is lookin good so far man.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 30 2009, 06:54 PM~13746115
> *Slightly lowered looks almost stock. Slammed at least makes it look like it has some sort of custom suspension. But like I said it looks good both ways.
> *


X2, those things sit up kinda high stock so those wheels on there would fill up the wheel well and raise it a little on a 1:1. I say in the weeds! When your done with it you can send it to me though. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Laid! I really like the Monte model type, nice line.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!



> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 1 2009, 12:26 PM~13755909
> *Laid! I really like the Monte model type, nice line.
> *


Thanks J! Do you ever see these in the Netherlands? I have a friend in the Netherlands who has a 2003 Bonneville SSE, so I wasn't sure if these Montes were there also.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 01:10 PM~13756418
> *Thanks guys!
> Thanks J! Do you ever see these in the Netherlands? I have a friend in the Netherlands who has a 2003 Bonneville SSE, so I wasn't sure if these Montes were there also.
> *


Perhaps someone imported it but I never seen one over here. I wonder if I would recognise it stock...I like it the way you did it with a fresh color and laid.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That weed drop looks irie man


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

looks good homie


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This one is done, except for a few little details.

I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but oh well.

I'm thinking the mufflers are a bit much, I will probably take them off.























































I doubt I will even take it to the show tomorrow.

I'll get some day light pics tomorrow.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

look sdamn good from here, just send it to mee....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2009, 08:54 PM~13760708
> *LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 1 2009, 06:58 PM~13759645
> *This one is done, except for a few little details.
> 
> I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but oh well.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

you should've took it to the show homie! And added another plaque to the collection!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work Pokey, but you are right, those fart mufflers need to be removed :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2009, 08:18 AM~13769586
> *you should've took it to the show homie! And added another plaque to the collection!
> *


hold on you did take it . My ass brain aint workin' right. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2009, 06:30 AM~13769596
> *hold on you did take it . My ass brain aint workin' right. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 





































Yup, I took it, but it was in the curbside class, and there was some serious competition in that class, I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

what contest and where are the pics


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 3 2009, 07:19 AM~13769704
> *what contest and where are the pics
> *


HMCA show in Indianapolis yesterday,

Here's some pics,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...WS/HMCA%202009/


----------



## mysteryman (Dec 19, 2003)

Great job on the cars and your winnings!!!Way to bring in the youth also into the winning circle......Oh and finally I seen pictures from the show..I've been all over and can't find any...especially all the ones I entered and some of Rick's(scaledreams)


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------

